# New DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit hits FCC with wireless built in



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

> A new version of DirecTV's Cinema Connection kit has just sneakily hit the FCC filed under its OEM name of Wistron NeWeb Corporation. Unlike the current model which required a direct Ethernet connection to work, this unit can act as wireless receiver to connect your individual DirecTV DVRs or an entire whole-home network. That gives users the freedom to access the company's online CINEMAplus library of 4,000 movies and TV shows at no additional cost for the service (we're sure DirecTV will find someway to ding you at least for the kit though). To get a glimpse for yourself, check out the gallery below featuring internal and external beauty shots of the device included with the filing, along with key pages from the user manual. Otherwise, let's all give DirecTV a nice slow-clap for entering the world of wireless streaming at its own leisurely pace.


Sources: http://hd.engadget.com/2011/01/31/new-directv-cinema-connection-kit-hits-fcc-with-wireless-in-tow/ 
https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas...e=N&application_id=223149&fcc_id='NKR-DTVDCCK

Photos: http://hd.engadget.com/photos/new-directv-cinema-connection-kit-fcc-filing/


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Had posted over here (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2699674), but good to have thread.

Should probably have thread in connected home forum.

Edit: Moved.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

So, how would this work? 
Would it replace something in my current MRV setup?
if it's wireless, what is the wireless system on the H and HR's?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

woj027 said:


> So, how would this work?
> Would it replace something in my current MRV setup?
> if it's wireless, what is the wireless system on the H and HR's?


"I think" what we're seeing here is a broadband adapter combined with a wireless gaming adapter. Some have already used the two for the bridging to their home network, so this is a sign of a "supported" device to do the same thing.
This should make some installs of the connected home networking easier for those with a wireless router as there won't need to be a coax run/drop to the router area for the BB DECA.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> This should make some installs of the connected home networking easier for those with a wireless router as there won't need to be a coax run/drop to the router area for the BB DECA.


That's what it looks like to me, a wireless version of the DECA broadband hardware. If customer has a wireless router but no coax run to where that's located it saves the installer having to pull a coax run to it.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "I think" what we're seeing here is a broadband adapter combined with a wireless gaming adapter. Some have already used the two for the bridging to their home network, so this is a sign of a "supported" device to do the same thing.
> This should make some installs of the connected home networking easier for those with a wireless router as there won't need to be a coax run/drop to the router area for the BB DECA.


So this is about getting the internet signal from the owners current wireless system to the DirecTV Connected Home System Power Inserter?

Unlike in my own setup I have my router come into the house near where the DirectV comes in so my router is right next to the Power Inserter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

woj027 said:


> So this is about getting the internet signal from the owners current wireless system to the DirecTV Connected Home System Power Inserter?
> 
> Unlike in my own setup I have my router come into the house near where the DirectV comes in so my router is right next to the Power Inserter.


"I think" you're correct, but it has nothing to do with any power inserter.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So, would this remove one DECA from a setup? Could it be used to connect a non-H24/HR24 to a DECA cloud via the ethernet connection and then also use its wireless capability to connect to the user's home network?

- Meg


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The Merg said:


> So, would this remove one DECA from a setup? Could it be used to connect a non-H24/HR24 to a DECA cloud via the ethernet connection and then also use its wireless capability to connect to the user's home network?
> 
> - Meg


Just guessing but I don't think DIRECTV would not want to use this to connect a HD receiver to a DECA cloud since wireless is so hit/miss for a MRV connection.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

RAD said:


> Just guessing but I don't think DIRECTV would not want to use this to connect a HD receiver to a DECA cloud since wireless is so hit/miss for a MRV connection.


I agree. I think this is probably strictly for connecting the system to the internet. The ethernet port is most likely just an alternative to the wireless bridge as a connection.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Not suggesting it be used as a wireless bridge to connect a receiver for MRV. I was thinking that the wired aspect would be used to connect a receiver for MRV, but then the wireless feature of it would be used as the bridge for the DECA cloud to the home network.

- Merg


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RAD said:


> That's what it looks like to me, a wireless version of the DECA broadband hardware. If customer has a wireless router but no coax run to where that's located it saves the installer having to pull a coax run to it.





The Merg said:


> Not suggesting it be used as a wireless bridge to connect a receiver for MRV. I was thinking that the wired aspect would be used to connect a receiver for MRV, but then the wireless feature of it would be used as the bridge for the DECA cloud to the home network.
> 
> - Merg


I thought that was what I guessed it was going to be used for.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

With traffic staying within the DECA cloud for MRV, the only significant traffic across the wireless would be for DoD downloads, and other simple stuff with DirecTV.

There might be a sweet spot for this device, where access to the router may be difficult, and other then large DoD downloads this might work fine.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RAD said:


> I thought that was what I guessed it was going to be used for.


Gotcha... I read your comment as it being used just as a wireless adapter to get a single receiver on the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## shadco (Jan 6, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Not suggesting it be used as a wireless bridge to connect a receiver for MRV. I was thinking that the wired aspect would be used to connect a receiver for MRV, but then the wireless feature of it would be used as the bridge for the DECA cloud to the home network.
> 
> - Merg


Bingo

This is what I'm doing with an Airport express. It also delivers Airtunes to my HT.

It runs across the 5Ghz wide channel from my Airport Extreme. Since my internet connection is limited to 35 Mbsec I don't see the downside. I can pull about 180 Mbsec doing file xfers across this connection to a Nas device hardwired to my router. On demand downloads come across just fine.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I think this all part of that Smart WiFi of where all home appliances can communicate with the router as soon as they're turned on. How it doesn't also instantly connect to your neighbor's Smart WiFi is a mystery to me.


----------



## shadco (Jan 6, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I think this all part of that Smart WiFi of where all home appliances can communicate with the router as soon as they're turned on. How it doesn't also instantly connect to your neighbor's Smart WiFi is a mystery to me.


Associate or join wireless by ssid.

Plus none of my neighbors have 5Ghz wide N.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> I think this all part of that Smart WiFi of where all home appliances can communicate with the router as soon as they're turned on. How it doesn't also instantly connect to your neighbor's Smart WiFi is a mystery to me.


What would be the cost to include WiFi in future receivers?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> What would be the cost to include WiFi in future receivers?


What's the cost of a chip today? A chip that would be placed in almost every appliance in an American/Canadian home. My guess, it will be under a buck, way under a buck.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> What would be the cost to include WiFi in future receivers?


What for? With DECA built into the units they are already making they don't even need a ethernet port except for legacy support.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I think this all part of that Smart WiFi of where all home appliances can communicate with the router as soon as they're turned on. How it doesn't also instantly connect to your neighbor's Smart WiFi is a mystery to me.


The pictures of the back show a WPS button (WiFi Protected Setup). I'm guessing that's one way to setup it up.

Beyond that there has to be some way to select which router to connect to. It can't just pick one a random. :shrug:

Although, it would be interesting if you're streaming DirecTV On Demand from you neighbors Smart WiFi router. :lol:

Mike


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> The pictures of the back show a WPS button (WiFi Protected Setup). I'm guessing that's one way to setup it up.
> 
> Beyond that there has to be some way to select which router to connect to. It can't just pick one a random. :shrug:
> 
> ...


Some routers also have the WPS buttons now. You press both and they connect. Avoids the pain with the WPA encryption keys having to be manually entered.

If you can talk your neighbor into pressing his WPS button on his router, you can hijack his signal.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

matt said:


> What for? With DECA built into the units they are already making they don't even need a ethernet port except for legacy support.


I see your point, but if you had WiFi built in to each receiver, you wouldn't have to worry about hooking up DECA at all, each receiver would just connect wirelessly to the router. One less thing to hook up.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Beyond that there has to be some way to select which router to connect to. It can't just pick one a random. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


Maybe they use the same config screens in the HD receivers that they used for the WGA600N wireless setup to allow you to select which wireless network to use?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I see your point, but if you had WiFi built in to each receiver, you wouldn't have to worry about hooking up DECA at all, each receiver would just connect wirelessly to the router. One less thing to hook up.


But, since wireless MRV does not seem to work so well, the receivers need to use DECA. Costs are kept down as all those that want MRV do not necessarily want Internet connection. To offer a simple external DECA/wireless adapter for that want Internet connectivity helps to keep costs down.

- Merg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> What would be the cost to include WiFi in future receivers?


The cost probably wouldn't be much, but the result would be decidedly sub-standard as compared to DECA or Ethernet in terms of making the entire of palette of services available.


----------

